# Reynolds DV3K Carbon Clincher Wheelset



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

I found a new set of these shipped to my door for $985. Good deal? Anyone have any experience with this wheel set? Are these better than the Assaults?


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

That is a great price if new and go for it. I got mine for $1300. I used them for over 3000 miles and rear wheel is maybe a 1-2 mm off now. My set was exactly 1500g on my scale. They carry speed on downhills better than my current LW III C. I can't compare them to assault since I did not use them.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

They are 2011 and new in the box!! So, I take it you would recommend them? You also mention that you've not had any problems other than needed to be trued? What is your weight if you don't mind saying? Thinking this would make me a nice 43rd B-day present Saturday!!


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes I recommend them. I weigh 174lbs +/- 3 depending on season and more of a spinner than masher. No issues with hubs and good braking. Brakes might squeak a bit but once you toe-in the pads it goes away. I got them from an authorized dealer and purchased 3-year crash replacement warranty from reynolds directly for $200 because even though I don't race I ride few miles in urban roads with many potholes around NYC.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

isnt bontown slinging this as well? your price is the best i've seen yet


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_526728_-1_202956_10000_202478
Then use code 46928


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

thats crazy thx for the heads up

and of course its shimano sram only


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

duan,,its on sale at performance bike,,around $700 OTD..Ed:thumbsup:



foofighter said:


> thats crazy thx for the heads up
> 
> and of course its shimano sram only


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

bon_gabs said:


> duan,,its on sale at performance bike,,around $700 OTD..Ed:thumbsup:


Those are the tubulars, while the carbon clinchers are $1099.

There's a 20% coupon for Thanksgiving, but I don't know if it will stack on reduced prices.


----------

